# Tokyo pics and random Ponyo!!!



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

PIC OVERLOAD! (Always from Ponyo and me! :wub

I missed my little "marchmallow of love" SO much when I was gone in Tokyo! She did pretty well w/ my husband and the kids. Took her a few days to eat and come out from under the couch..I think I was missed just as much! :thumbsup:

First pics are of my hike up Mt Fuji! GREAT expierience!

~Little ol' me! Getting ready to take the bus to the mountian









~my hiking stick and me on a break! Took me 7 hours up and 3 down! Obveously I was in a rush to get it over with and take off my shoes! lol









~On the way down









~I did a overnight sunrise hike! These are a bunch of colorful others on their way up as I Was going down!









After the hike, my friends and I explored Tokyo! Here are a few from Hatchi Station! (Check out the movie Hatchi if you have not seen it, its a GREAT dog movie!)


















Tokyo dog goodies!
~Some adorable Barbie dog shorts!









These are all dog cakes and goodies! I want something just like this of homemade special occation goodies in my dog store!









Some very pretty dog leashes! I REALLY wanted one for Ponyo but they were EXPENCIVE!









A puppy store that opens to JKC breeders on weekends only!









I found a CUTE little Malt, made me miss my Ponyo SO much!









I bought Ponyo her first dress!
She accually loved it and stayed in it!


















My two furry ones!









Sophia and her Ponyo baby being adorable as always!


















Thanks for looking!:aktion033:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It looks like you had a great time in Tokyo...and I loved the movie, Hachi. How neat that you got to actually go there.

OMG Ponyo has gotten even more adorable!!! I love her new dress!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope you enjoyed your trip! Thankyou for my overload of adorableness! I spent a good 10 minutes staring into your beautiful daughter's face and into Ponyo's face-Its a tie, they are equally gorgeous!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I went to Tokyo 7 years ago,it was a lot of fun,but expensive. Pretty cool and hip place.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Fun pictures  thank you for sharing. I just love your Ponyo's cut. Soo adorable! doesn't even look real.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

aww thank you everyone! Yes even Tokyo is more expencive then Okinawa and I thought we had it bad! lol...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love your photos!! Ponyo is such a cutie!!! She's adorable in her little dress and I love that photo of your two little girls. So sweet!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time! That second to last picture is absolutely precious!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Great photos!! Your daughter is a beautiful little girl!! and your little ponyo is just adorable!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What great pictures! I just love seeing the dog shops with the items they sell in other countries. What an experience for you climbing Mt. Fuji. That's a once in a lifetime thing. Your Ponyo is DARLING and so is your little girl. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the photos! Love Hatchiko!

Ponyo looks like an adorable stuffed animal! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We did the climb on Mt. Fuji and the morning greet. It was May and kinda cold but it was an experience ,not to be missed.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you had quite a time there! and those leashes looked really pretty... I want one too.. lol and Ponyo looks absolutely precious as usual! :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG! what an awesome experience. I am so glad you shared the pictures!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice to see you and your family again! Looks like you've been having so much fun  I love all the photos, but the one with Ponyo and your lab is just so precious - they really do love each other and are quite comfortable around each other. The ones with your little girl (who is gorgeous) are sooo darling too.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great photos! Love Ponyo's cut! Ponyo looks like a stuffed toy, so adorable! Japan is beautiful. I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Maltese&LabMommy said:


> PIC OVERLOAD! (Always from Ponyo and me! :wub
> 
> I missed my little "marchmallow of love" SO much when I was gone in Tokyo!
> 
> ...


That marshmellow of love is SOOOO CUTE!!!!!! Missed your picture posts... your daughter with Ponyo is adorable (she looks like a stuffed animal) and she looks just precious in that dress you got her!

Welcome back... thanks for sharing your fun adventures!!!! :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

great pictures,Ponyo looks adorable in her new dress:wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the pic of cali and ponyo... sooo cute!


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love reading all the sweet comments! Made me smile on a "sad type" of day.


----------

